# The worst interpolation



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Dedicated to the worst interpolation in the existing urban space

Shopping mall pushed in the baroque part of Zagreb:bash::bash::bash::bash:



















Believe it or not there are people who do not see anything controversial in thishno:hno:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I've seen worse

Like this liver in Graz


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

^^ I kind of like it. Call me crazy.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

I like that "liver" actually to.. big contrast with the old houses..


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Botswana said:


> ^^ I kind of like it. Call me crazy.


Your crazy. :banana:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That stomach, or liver, or lung or whatever organ it is, is fugly, and definitely falls into the category of_ "trying too hard to be trendy". _


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/70321/graz02.jpg

I also like tihs,it is good becuase is huge contrast.


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

I love it, but there can only be one of those in the world. A duplicate would be lame. I wouldn't mind having some blob-architecture in Vancouver, granted it has appropriate neighbourhood scale and meets all required setbacks, lol.


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know why it appeals to me. I usually despise modern architecture in historical centers, but it melds well with its surroundings. Eh... I also like the Dancing House in Prague. At least it's better than some fugly apartment block.

On the other hand, the building in the first post is one of the ugliest architectural abominations I have ever seen.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow that liver is amazing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

more pix


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ramses said:


> I've seen worse
> 
> Like this liver in Graz


Great....I really enjoy such buildings which invade to an historical context...It creates exuberant atmosphere and make the neighborhood much more interesting than before!!


----------

